# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Pfizer Genotropin first HGH cycle.

## solidss

So I'm about to start my first ever HGH cycle (I'm 33 years old, been lifting seriously for 3 years now) and my source has the Genotropin 36iu pens. Now I can only afford to be on this for 6 months (very expensive stuff) and also planning to take test-e for 10 weeks during this cycle (I've never done an AAS cycle either).

My questions are: has anyone been on this HGH brand? Is it any good? and is there any way to test if it is genuine?

thank you in advance...

----------


## calstate23

> So I'm about to start my first ever HGH cycle (I'm 33 years old, been lifting seriously for 3 years now) and my source has the Genotropin 36iu pens. Now I can only afford to be on this for 6 months (very expensive stuff) and also planning to take test-e for 10 weeks during this cycle (I've never done an AAS cycle either).
> 
> My questions are: has anyone been on this HGH brand? Is it any good? and is there any way to test if it is genuine?
> 
> thank you in advance...


Genotropin is good stuff.....If I was you, I would take the gh 3 months BEFORE you start your steroid cycle...Not only can you get your diet in check but you can get shreds before you start....You will BLOW UP if you do what I tell you..............

----------


## solidss

Thanks mate! I'll do that! Also planning starting a log of my 6 month transformation.

I'm just a bit worried about the quality (if it's fake or not). I'm monitoring the other thread about the Rips test and I'm terrified in the thought that even Genotropin is faked.

----------


## Far from massive

Thats a legit concern, its good you know that just because something says Pfizer on the labels it may contain Fizzer in the pen....The good thing is that pens are a lot harder to fake.

----------


## solidss

> The good thing is that pens are a lot harder to fake.


Good point. I'll have a meeting with the guy next week to arrange the payment and I'll ask him a pen to inspect.

----------


## Angel of death

from what I understand if the writing on it is in english and not romanian/hungarian than its more than likely real. i talked to sheven who seems pretty up to date on who is faking what.

----------


## Angel of death

also make sure the print is directly on the cartridge and not a sticker

----------


## solidss

Thanks for the reply mate! I guess I can also compare my grandma's Pfizer Novomix Insulin Pen prints and writings and see if it's the real deal.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Did that Genotropin hook up workout I have to have HGH for my shoulder but I can't ****ing afford to get it Legally man. =(

----------


## solidss

I know *snowblowjoe* too damn expensive, but on the other hand this is the real deal of HGH. Man I'm so excited!

----------


## Angel of death

yeah i don't mind spending what is pretty much a shitload of money on this stuff just because I've wasted a lot on fake generic crap, I need one more run with the real thing

----------


## solidss

OK just wondering, what's a typical dose of this thing to work? My source says 3iu as soon as I get up early in the morning. Another one says split the dose to 2iu in the morning and 2 iu early afternoon.

----------


## Angel of death

either one. from what I understand, especially if you're working with expensive stuff you may want to ramp up very slowly as you won't see a ton of results in the first month anyway. maybe start at 2ius and do that for 3-4 weeks, move to 2.5 for a couple weeks, and than 3. depends what your goals are but 3ius of pharm grade will deliver everything except big muscle gains pretty much

----------


## solidss

Big muscle gains are expected when I'll start my first ever cycle of test-e halfway through my HGH cycle. I expect from what I read about 18-22 pounds gains post pct.

----------


## Angel of death

oh yeah so you're good man 3iu should be plenty

----------


## BR0DIE

> OK just wondering, what's a typical dose of this thing to work? My source says 3iu as soon as I get up early in the morning. Another one says split the dose to 2iu in the morning and 2 iu early afternoon.


I think splitting the dose is better as it mimics the way growth hormone is released naturally which is in pulses. Could be wrong though.

----------


## solidss

All your advices taken into account. Thanks for the info guys.

----------


## Angel of death

i think you need more posts or something before I can pm you.

----------


## solidss

Yep you're right.

----------


## solidss

It seems that there are two variants out there: Genotropin GoQuick Pen and Genotropin Pen with exchangeable vials. Both are offered at 36iu dosages with the GoQuick offered mainly in north European countries and the other Pen offered in south European countries.

----------


## calstate23

> It seems that there are two variants out there: Genotropin GoQuick Pen and Genotropin Pen with exchangeable vials. Both are offered at 36iu dosages with the GoQuick offered mainly in north European countries and the other Pen offered in south European countries.


Most likely, you should be fine if it's the pens......

Also, how many iu's are you going to take a day? I'd get up to at least 4 or 5 iu's a day by the end if I was you

----------


## MartyMcFly

> Did that Genotropin hook up workout I have to have HGH for my shoulder but I can't ****ing afford to get it Legally man. =(


Why would illegal HGH be cheaper than prescribed (assuming same manufacturer?) From my very limited knowledge of prescription drugs black market is always more expensive. I haven't seen what a pharmacy charges for HGH but it looks like you could have a nice house payment for what it costs based on some stuff I've seen online.

----------


## calstate23

> Why would illegal HGH be cheaper than prescribed (assuming same manufacturer?) From my very limited knowledge of prescription drugs black market is always more expensive. I haven't seen what a pharmacy charges for HGH but it looks like you could have a nice house payment for what it costs based on some stuff I've seen online.


Because when you get HGH from a place called a Pharmacy and you have a prescription that means you are getting a regulated substance which you can trust is the real product....

If you get something black market, even if it looks the same and says it's from the same manufacturer, who is to say it's even real?? There is no proof, someone could have pooped in it and let it dry....Who Knows ha ha

----------


## MartyMcFly

> Because when you get HGH from a place called a Pharmacy and you have a prescription that means you are getting a regulated substance which you can trust is the real product....
> 
> If you get something black market, even if it looks the same and says it's from the same manufacturer, who is to say it's even real?? There is no proof, someone could have pooped in it and let it dry....Who Knows ha ha


I know that. I was assuming both were real which is why it makes no sense. Last time I was injured I got painkillers that cost me about $0.25 with my insurance from a pharmacy. I'm not sure how much they go for on the black market but I'd bet it was more than a quarter. The post I was relying to said that buying it off the black market was cheaper and I didn't see how that was possible. If you got HGH from a pharmacy with a script would you sell it for less? This was my point. Unless you are stealing the stuff there is no way you would sell it for less than you bought it. Even if you were I bet the majority of people selling Pharm didn't steal it so the market price would be higher anyway so no reason to sell under market.

If you read the post I quoted this should make sense unless I totally misinterpreted it.

----------


## calstate23

> I know that. I was assuming both were real which is why it makes no sense. Last time I was injured I got painkillers that cost me about $0.25 with my insurance from a pharmacy. I'm not sure how much they go for on the black market but I'd bet it was more than a quarter. The post I was relying to said that buying it off the black market was cheaper and I didn't see how that was possible. If you got HGH from a pharmacy with a script would you sell it for less? This was my point. Unless you are stealing the stuff there is no way you would sell it for less than you bought it. Even if you were I bet the majority of people selling Pharm didn't steal it so the market price would be higher anyway so no reason to sell under market.
> 
> If you read the post I quoted this should make sense unless I totally misinterpreted it.


No, I got you now...It would depend if someone's insurance is covering it or not...If they are they can get it much cheaper then someone who has to pay full price at the pharmacy....Meaning, they could also sell it a lot cheaper as well...

----------


## solidss

> Most likely, you should be fine if it's the pens......
> 
> Also, how many iu's are you going to take a day? I'd get up to at least 4 or 5 iu's a day by the end if I was you


3 iu's per day. My source advised me that it is very potent stuff. But I guess better try it on my own and judge from the results.

----------


## Angel of death

> No, I got you now...It would depend if someone's insurance is covering it or not...If they are they can get it much cheaper then someone who has to pay full price at the pharmacy....Meaning, they could also sell it a lot cheaper as well...


exactly...most insurance won't cover hgh unless its for a child with a growth deficiency.

----------


## solidss

Speaking of which...what kind of bloodwork is needed to see growth hormone levels?

----------


## lovbyts

> Speaking of which...what kind of bloodwork is needed to see growth hormone levels?


An IGF-1 (Insulin-like growth factor  1) test is often ordered along with GH. IGF-1 mirrors GH excesses and deficiencies, but its level is stable throughout the day, making it a useful indicator of average GH levels.
http://labtestsonline.org/understand...rmone/tab/test

If it's good/real HGH you should see good results from 3iu. I used 1iu for almost a year and only wish I had the $$$ to continue. I saw very good results before 6 months.

I would start with 1iu a day for the first week then go up to 2iu for a week and finally 3iu.

----------


## solidss

thanks mate, really appreciate your input. What about this "sense of well-being" people are talking about. Is this also true?

----------


## lovbyts

It was for me. I felt better than I had in YEARS and it's what helped get me motivated and back in the gym. I was also 45 when I started and my natural production was LOW. Not below the range but at the bottom. I was able to get a RX and after about 2 months or less I started seeing, feeling results and had the energy and drive to get back into the gym. The years of gained fat just started melting away. Previously I had only been able to stay in the gym a few weeks before not having the will power to continue or drive.

OK I'm talking myself into getting my RX going again. lol

BTW I had no bloating, no wrist pains or anything like that.

----------


## solidss

Wow! Way to go buddy! I'm also at the same position, 33 years old but haven't been working out for 5 months now due to lower back pain and right shoulder supraspinatus tendοnitis. I'm looking forward to getting back to shape with HGH and test. Hope it all goes well. My avatar pic is me just before stopping gym. :-(

----------


## solidss

That's good info coming from you! I'm in a similar situation. After 3 years of intense training and commitment I got right shoulder tendonitis and lower back pain.5 months have passed since my last work out and I'm about to start again and HGH is my last hope for treating the shoulder part at least.

----------


## lovbyts

> That's good info coming from you! I'm in a similar situation. After 3 years of intense training and commitment I got right shoulder tendonitis and lower back pain.5 months have passed since my last work out and I'm about to start again and HGH is my last hope for treating the shoulder part at least.


Have you head of TB 500? Read the post on here, it may help more than hgh in your case as it did in mine and is easy to find especially since 99% of hgh you will find is garbage and the on ly people who will tell hou different are also sellers. 

If you want hgh go to a longevity clinic and get an RX.

----------


## solidss

Hmm funny thing. I read the whole thread but I always thought that pharma grade HGH was/is the king of healing. If my source has indeed genuine Genotropin I'll buy as many pens as I can afford.

----------


## merg4

HI,
Because I am new would like to ask you,
Where I can find hgh legit? 
Do you know any good website? 
Nick[/B]

----------


## MuscleInk

> HI,
> Because I am new would like to ask you,
> Where I can find hgh legit?
> Do you know any good website?
> Nick


Check the rules please:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...!#.UPkaKEK9Kc0

This is NOT a source board so don't ask.

----------


## Angel of death

solids how did everything work out for you? did you get the genotropin and if so how much did you get?

----------


## hellokitty08

how big are you planning to get? u look fine in the profile picture!

----------


## hellokitty08

> Check the rules please:
> 
> This is NOT a source board so don't ask.


lol. i made that same mistake =O

----------


## solidss

> solids how did everything work out for you? did you get the genotropin and if so how much did you get?


Hi mate! I've just finished physio for my right shoulder tendonitis but still can't lift incline bench-press and shoulder press. I'm feeling like s***t today. Last chance is HGH. Had a meeting with the guy who's going to sell it and asked him a pen for me to test. I'm going to pin myself early in the morning, 3 hours later IGF-1 test, if thing is legit I'm going to buy a 6 month cycle of it. Price is 200 euro per pen. Pharmacy has it 215.

----------


## solidss

> how big are you planning to get? u look fine in the profile picture!


Thank you for your kind words! This is me 5 months ago, all natural 77 kg, 10% bodyfat. I'm planning to reach 85 kg below 10% bodyfat. Hope I can make it...

----------


## solidss

OK here I go guys. I finally have it! Only problem it does not include the tiny needles in the package so got to find some before using it. Gonna upload some photos for you later on...

----------


## solidss

Had my first shot early this morning, 0.9 mg = 2.7 iu. 2 hours later, no side effect till now so I'm thinking of upping the dose at 3iu (1.05 mg) tomorrow morning. By the way perfect pen device...

----------


## solidss

Just a short update: today is my sixth day of shooting this thing at doses of 1,05 mg ED except yesterday that I shot 1,2 mg (3,6 iu) because I had blood test done. Overall I have no sides and I think it's too early to see any results either that being fat loss or sense of well-being etc. My shoulder is feeling a lot better today, don't know if it's because of the HGH, guess I'll wait another week before I hit the gym and crash the weights. :-)

----------


## Granovich

> Had my first shot early this morning, 0.9 mg = 2.7 iu. 2 hours later, no side effect till now so I'm thinking of upping the dose at 3iu (1.05 mg) tomorrow morning. By the way perfect pen device...


congrats man, it looks good

----------


## solidss

Thanks mate, it sure does! It remains to see the first good results...  :Happy:

----------


## TraceMYD

Regarding your bloodwork, any idea to where you need your IGF-1 levels at to get the results you want? 

I'm just curious because my IGF-1 levels went above range(71-241) to 348 just from taking test at 500mg/week. 
I'm 36 y/o.

----------


## solidss

Surely above normal for my current age (34). I really don't know what to expect as I'm mainly taking it for healing purposes and I won't experiment with higher doses, if it's pharm grade (which I believe it is - how can they copy THAT device?) I believe it will serve it's purpose. But interesting fact you have here, 348 from 500mg/week??? That's pretty good mate!

----------


## TraceMYD

> Surely above normal for my current age (34). I really don't know what to expect as I'm mainly taking it for healing purposes and I won't experiment with higher doses, if it's pharm grade (which I believe it is - how can they copy THAT device?) I believe it will serve it's purpose. But interesting fact you have here, 348 from 500mg/week??? That's pretty good mate!


I was shocked as well that the testosterone increased my IGF-1. I asked Kel (one of the experts in the TRT forum) and he said it happens to some individual's. 

Did you get your Bloodwork back?

----------


## solidss

No I'll get the results tomorrow afternoon. I'll post them for you and the other members to see.

----------


## solidss

OK...WTF! My results are IGF-1=283 ng/ml with reference levels for my age 115-307 and.......................Growth Hormone = 8.53 ng/ml with ref. levels for adults 0.1 - 5 ng/ml and for children 2-6yrs old 0.1-8.8 ng/ml.

While my GH levels are that of a 6 year old kid, why aren't my IGF-1 levels similar?

----------


## TraceMYD

Thats kind of interesting, I'm not sure what exactly that means.

probably best to see what the vets say about that..

----------


## solidss

Neither do I mate. The only thing I know is that after 9 days I'm starting to see fat loss in the abdomen area and my shoulder is feeling much better. This is the second week...

----------


## swithuk

g.h doesnt work that quick . are you running anything else?

----------


## solidss

No swithuk I don't. That is strange. Surely my diet is strict for two weeks now but I can't really believe that two weeks of (even pharm grade) HGH can give you such results.

----------


## Angel of death

First week or so I shot in the exact same area and still have a seemingly permanent indent where I lost fat. Genotropin is some great shit I'm loving my cycle right now. Enjoy my man, it only gets better

----------


## solidss

> First week or so I shot in the exact same area and still have a seemingly permanent indent where I lost fat. Genotropin is some great shit I'm loving my cycle right now. Enjoy my man, it only gets better


That's what I'm talking about Angel of death! Very potent stuff. Are you also using GoQuicks?

----------


## Angel of death

Nah I didn't get the pen my supplier just had the cartridges. It's all good though =)

----------


## solidss

OK just a quick update after a 2-month run. Fat loss is there even without cardio or intense workouts and my tendonitis on my right shoulder is healed completely. I can now lift without pain and to be honest my right shoulder feels better than my left! My only concern is that I have a slight bloated left area just under my belly button. The thing is that I'm having lately all the symptoms of IBS (extreme bloating several times a day, colon spams, etc.) but I'm also concerned for intestinal enlargement. Could it happen after 2 months of GH at 3-3.5 ius ED???

----------


## ata1979

buy one pen first, try it out, if its real, stock up. It takes only a week to tell if pharma grade hgh is real or not. by day 3 you should get carpal tunnel in the morning and slightly swollen feet. I was running Norditropin and at 4ius I would wake up in the morning with my arms completely numb from the shoulder down. and also the dreams... oh the dreams.

----------


## ata1979

> OK just a quick update after a 2-month run. Fat loss is there even without cardio or intense workouts and my tendonitis on my right shoulder is healed completely. I can now lift without pain and to be honest my right shoulder feels better than my left! My only concern is that I have a slight bloated left area just under my belly button. The thing is that I'm having lately all the symptoms of IBS (extreme bloating several times a day, colon spams, etc.) but I'm also concerned for intestinal enlargement. Could it happen after 2 months of GH at 3-3.5 ius ED???


3-3.5 ius is pretty safe and it wouldnt happen after 2 months. I was shitting 2-3 times a day on hgh but I was using T3 which was probably responsible for that. how are you sleeping? any dreams? carpal tunnel in the morning?

----------


## solidss

> 3-3.5 ius is pretty safe and it wouldnt happen after 2 months. I was shitting 2-3 times a day on hgh but I was using T3 which was probably responsible for that. how are you sleeping? any dreams? carpal tunnel in the morning?


Like the doctor said; IBS. Could it be the HGH that caused this? Could it be just coincidence? Anyway like you mentioned, I tried it before I bought the whole package and proof is that my tennis elbow is completely gone! Other than that, I do have vivid dreams lately (although that took a while to happen), I'm sleeping normal, no carpal tunnel in the morning. I'm eating very dirty lately but my waist is slim enough which isn't the case whenever I'm on carbs. I don't know really but this left abdominal bloat sucks bit time!

----------


## Angel of death

Updates? I'm very curious to see how this turns out and if your genotropin is in fact real

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

> OK...WTF! My results are IGF-1=283 ng/ml with reference levels for my age 115-307 and.......................Growth Hormone = 8.53 ng/ml with ref. levels for adults 0.1 - 5 ng/ml and for children 2-6yrs old 0.1-8.8 ng/ml.
> 
> While my GH levels are that of a 6 year old kid, why aren't my IGF-1 levels similar?


Hope I'm not being rude to chime in here but don't your IGF numbers take longer to see results? If I read it right you tested the first week. I thought you should wait at least 4 weeks and probably more to test IGF levels. The 3 hr test is for HGH blood serum.

----------


## Granovich

its pharma grade for you brother!!!!
great results... im on 6 IU now for couple of days and 10 days into AAS and i gained like 8 lbs and looks hard as rock!!!
always pumped... only a bit over month on HGH .... pharma grade is different

----------


## solidss

OK just a quick update. The last 2 months have been a bumpy ride for me, been put through a lot of stress and the results were to ruin my diet (perhaps "screw it" is the right word), miss a lot of workouts, been diagnosed with IBS (left colon swollen). However I continued to take GH as usual, my bodyfat went up a little and here I am now trying to pick up my pieces and move on. I started a low carb diet 1.5 week ago and the last 2 days were the first days that I didn't have an bloating crisis since I've been diagnosed with IBS.The swollen colon is there though, don't know if that needs further research (maybe a virtual colonoscopy) as I don't know really if it's HGH related.Other than that it seems that HGH is working well on skin and tendon healing, I feel so much better after many months of physiotherapies and I'm also getting ready for a 10-week cycle of test-e.

OK something else that I read here today, is the T4 really necessary along with HGH administration?

----------


## beerdogg

I just took my first T4 pill today. Studies says yes.

----------


## Newchick76

Did you ever get a response?

----------


## Granovich

I would
Check and see if that HgH is the cause of that problem u have
Its serious shit
Do some research and ask around and see if you can relate it to hgh
Its seems like it make sense
Intestine can grow on hgh which cause that big nasty guy
Dont see why it cant do the same to ur colon
I would ask a doctor
And if they it might be the reason
Then come off and see what happens
I would also wait on that test E cycle
Get ur stuff fixed then think of
Cycle

----------


## solidss

Well I'm almost sure that HGH caused it but I have to have a virtual colonoscopy done to be 100% sure. Other than that my thyroid tests came up and while my TSH is quite good, my T3 and T4 is 4-5 ng/ml above minimum threshold. HGH related too? Quite possible. Would T4 supplementation suppress my thyroid function? Anyone know this please?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Depending on doses and durations supplementing with thyroxine can normalize/optimize your thyroid function.

----------


## solidss

I'm not doubting that, but would it suppress my thyroid production of T4 after coming off?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

You know i just read something pretty damn interesting about this It seems HGH and prolactin are structurally very similar and the thyroid inhibition may actually be the result of the hgh exerting a prolactin effect on thyroid (as well as other) hormones. Im not saying its a stone cold fact but it was very interesting as I didnt know the structural similarities.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> I'm not doubting that, but would it suppress my thyroid production of T4 after coming off?


Too individualistic to say. When I take 4iu -5iu GH I take 100mcg t4 with it and it really optimizes all my thyroid numbers including TSH. I've never noticed any type of rebound coming off probably because TSH isn't ever suppressed. 




> You know i just read something pretty damn interesting about this It seems HGH and prolactin are structurally very similar and the thyroid inhibition may actually be the result of the hgh exerting a prolactin effect on thyroid (as well as other) hormones. Im not saying its a stone cold fact but it was very interesting as I didnt know the structural similarities.


I've read some stuff that shows that GH can up regulate the prl receptor due to it being similar structurally to prolactin. The info I've read is re GH and gyno but I never thought about it affecting the thyroid in the same way......

----------


## solidss

Be that as it may, I still have concerns about T4 usage. But you never know how your body reacts if you don't try it, right?



Anyways, my 6 month HGH cycle went pretty well (I lost 4 kg of bodyfat and gained some quality muscle) and I'm getting ready for another one, but now it's gonna be along with test-e and (maybe?) dbol . I'm gonna start cutting from January 'till April and then throw some test-e (never used AAS before) for 3 months 'till July. New thread coming up...

P.S MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!

----------


## Shaz29

> Be that as it may, I still have concerns about T4 usage. But you never know how your body reacts if you don't try it, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, my 6 month HGH cycle went pretty well (I lost 4 kg of bodyfat and gained some quality muscle) and I'm getting ready for another one, but now it's gonna be along with test-e and (maybe?) dbol . I'm gonna start cutting from January 'till April and then throw some test-e (never used AAS before) for 3 months 'till July. New thread coming up...
> 
> P.S MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


Hi what happened about the colon? Was it Hgh related? I've got the same pens as you and now I'm worried about starting them

----------


## alexflash01

Also in Bangkok you can do a blood test for hormones



No posting of source links.

----------

